
Metacademy - edwardio
http://www.metacademy.org/
======
rogergrosse
Co-creator of Metacademy here. Colorado and I are intending Metacademy to be a
“package manager for knowledge,” where you can easily find the particular
thing you want to learn about (e.g. deep neural nets) without having to track
down all the prerequisites (e.g. gradient descent) yourself. Basically, we’ve
annotated a dependency graph for the core concepts in the field, and it uses
the graph to produce step-by-step learning plans geared directly towards your
goals.

Sorry if you can't reach the site. We’re both doing this as volunteers, and I
guess we weren’t prepared for the level of traffic we’re getting. In the
meantime, you can find more details about our high-level goals here:
[http://hunch.net/?p=2714](http://hunch.net/?p=2714)

If you don’t have a particular goal in mind and just want a general overview,
check out the roadmaps, e.g.
[http://www.metacademy.org/roadmaps/rgrosse/bayesian_machine_...](http://www.metacademy.org/roadmaps/rgrosse/bayesian_machine_learning)

~~~
edwardio
Submitter here, thanks for creating metacademy. it's helped me a lot in
school.

~~~
rogergrosse
Glad to hear that! We'd love to get your feedback -- you can contact us at
feedback@metacademy.org.

------
Link-
IMHO, the dependency graph is pure gold! I think it should be the core focus
of this project as it will be quite difficult to aggregate, clean and present
all the needed information about a given topic (unless we're rebuilding
wikipedia). It will be easier to link to credible resources available across
the web through the dependency graph. Maintenance wise it would be much more
interesting not to mention easier.

------
tiefenbach
Nice work! I've been working on something very similar. My project still needs
a lot of work (and talent, I started working on this site when I first learned
html/css/js 2 years ago) but you can check it out at:
[http://subjectflow.com](http://subjectflow.com) , or for a full tree:
[http://www.subjectflow.com/viewer.htm?=mewvzl2i6bt97gnjf9i4](http://www.subjectflow.com/viewer.htm?=mewvzl2i6bt97gnjf9i4)
(click on the white dots to expand the tree).

I really hope to see this type of idea take off. I would love to see this sort
of thing combined with simplified git related operations to make it easy to
improve education content. Additionally I think it would be great to add in a
comment system where you can leave a question connected to the exact text that
is confusing you.

------
nathancahill
Been clicking around for 20 minutes. This is like TV Tropes for knowledge.

------
klapinat0r
How is "x hours to learn" measured? If I search for logistic regression, I get
this page:
[http://www.metacademy.org/graphs/concepts/logistic_regressio...](http://www.metacademy.org/graphs/concepts/logistic_regression)
stating 1.7 hours - is that the estimated time to work through "Core
resources", the "read" time + video length or something else?

Really exciting project, and very useful to me personally.

This is what wikiveristy should've been.

Good job guys.

~~~
edwardio
If you look on the left, the learning plan shows that it would take 22 hours
to complete from the bottom up. Logistic regression page just assumes you know
all prior knowledge.

------
riffraff
this seem like an interesting idea, but it lacks some "high level structure",
or possibly a better search.

For example, I am sure there are general topics for "classification",
"recommendation", or "similarity", but I wouldn't know where to start.

------
rcthompson
Is there a way to view the DAG of concepts itself?

~~~
thisisdave
Not sure if you can see the whole thing, but you can see big chunks of it by
selecting an advanced concept and clicking the graph button in the sidebar.

Example:
[http://www.metacademy.org/graphs/concepts/sequential_monte_c...](http://www.metacademy.org/graphs/concepts/sequential_monte_carlo#focus=sequential_monte_carlo&mode=explore)

------
cjrd
NB: Metacademy is open source: [https://github.com/metacademy/metacademy-
application](https://github.com/metacademy/metacademy-application)

------
rajeevk
The site is not accessible (not responding to http requests)

~~~
checker659
I can confirm the same.

------
dorian-graph
I like the approach! I feel that search could use an improvement. I'm using
k-means++ at the moment for something and searched for "k-means" which yield
no results [1]. I clicked on the link to look at the full-list and found
k-means mentioned 3 times, to my surprise.

[1]
[http://www.metacademy.org/search?q=k-means](http://www.metacademy.org/search?q=k-means)

~~~
jebus989
Works with quotes:
[http://www.metacademy.org/search?q=%22k-means%22](http://www.metacademy.org/search?q=%22k-means%22)

------
paufernandez
Nice! This is the first time I've seen the dependency graph implemented in
e-learning! Actually I started a programming site in spanish a while ago with
the same idea (there is a dependency graph underlying the content). If you are
curious: [http://www.minidosis.org](http://www.minidosis.org).

~~~
tinco
Doesn't the Khan Academy use dependency graphs? I had some fu Ngoing through
highschool calculus on their site. Raking in the achievements and unlocking
next lessons.

------
dovel
I think this is fantastic. Obviously stuff to be ironed out, tidied up and
better organised but genuinely think this is a great idea, how does one go
about developing something like the dependency graph? Would love to implement
it in a site I am building while learning Rails.

------
pranavpiyush
This deserves to exist and flourish. We built something similar (skilldom.org)
but it hasn't yet deserved the love it should have... :) partly due to me not
being disciplined enough to dedicate time to it.

------
ianopolous
The DAG of concepts is brilliant. I've manually made my own DAG for
interesting branches of mathematics over the years and used it as a guide for
self study. This could be big for education.

------
danra
Metacademy looks like a great source for learning, one which preserves most of
the associativity benefit of learning through e.g. wikipedia, but which allows
for much more focus.

Thank you so much for doing this!

------
catshirt
love this. i've wanted something like this for a long time. Kahn Academy mind
maps are awesome but limited in terms of subject matter. having an open
database of this is amazing; enables self learning while eliminating the
problem of not knowing what you don't know.

------
Houshalter
I've been using this. It's extremely useful. I wish they did this for every
subject.

------
Thirdegree
This is awesome. I can see this, if it gets larger, being a ton of help
throughout college.

------
v_paidi
Nice way to organize major sources for learning Machine learning topics.

------
Gatsky
This is a dream, thank you.

------
michaelochurch
This is really cool. I wish I could give it more upvotes than the one I gave
it.

Thanks for building something cool and useful. I love the idea and hope you
develop it more.

------
known
HFT?

